# Meteoalerta depressão Erica



## ajrebelo (2 Fev 2009 às 23:13)

boas

Aqui fica um vídeo com as nossas imagens desta Érica espero que gostem.



abraços


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2009 às 23:35)

Muito bom


----------



## thunderboy (2 Fev 2009 às 23:40)

5*****


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2009 às 23:52)

Muito bom  altas imagens...deviam era ter ido para lá no pico da frente com um anemómetro


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2009 às 23:57)

Em grande nível, como sempre, os nosso colegas meteoalerta! 

Muito bom, grandes fotos e espectacular montagem,isto sem esquecer o som de fundo! 

Obrigado pela partilha colegas!


----------



## psm (3 Fev 2009 às 00:31)

Exelente reportagem de uns grandes malucos


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2009 às 00:41)

Muito bem, "Meteoalertas" 

*Rebelo*, *Saul Monteiro* e *Luis Dória* ... Parabéns, pelo empenho no excelente video que vocês nos ilustraram


----------



## ACalado (3 Fev 2009 às 00:45)

Mais uma boa produção com excelentes fotos


----------



## Nuno (3 Fev 2009 às 00:50)

Gostei muito. Parabéns a todos

Abraço Nuno


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2009 às 01:27)

Está um espectáculo!!

Mesmo sem a acção eléctrica tão esperada, conseguiram excelentes imagens!

Algumas das fotografias que foram tiradas no Cabo Espichel da parte da tarde, foram vistas também por mim e mais alguns membros que se encontravam no Castelo de Sesimbra à espera também de algo mais.

Foi por muito pouco que não nos encontrámos no Cabo. Muito pouco mesmo!
Se não tivesse sido tudo combinado em cima do joelho, ter-te-ia dito que aí ia! 
Ainda assim falámos bastante de ti! Até sugeri ir cravar-te o jantar!

Para a próxima vou mesmo!

Mais uma vez, fica os Parabéns à equipa pelas óptimas imagens conseguidas!
E pela dedicação prestada!


----------



## vitamos (3 Fev 2009 às 10:03)

Excelente  Gostei bastante!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Fev 2009 às 12:14)

Óptimo0 video, essas imagens são mesmo lindas.


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2009 às 12:55)

AnDré disse:


> Algumas das fotografias que foram tiradas no Cabo Espichel da parte da tarde, foram vistas também por mim e *mais alguns membros* que se encontravam no Castelo de Sesimbra à espera também de algo mais.
> 
> Foi por muito pouco que não nos encontrámos no Cabo. Muito pouco mesmo!
> Se não tivesse sido tudo combinado em cima do joelho, ter-te-ia dito que aí ia!
> ...



Foi um dia em grande, mesmo sem a actividade eléctrica que tanto esperariamos 
Quando vimos a placa de "Almoinha", o André lá disse, podiamos ir jantar a casa do Rebelo 
Falamos muito em ti (mas falamos bem de ti ), até porque andar por Terras de Sesimbra, com um "Meteolouco" por lá.  Teriamos muito gosto que estivesses connosco, mas foi tudo combinado à última da hora.

Um dia, em que voltarmos a Sesimbra (nem que eles vão sem mim), prepara-te Rebelo para fazeres a "janta" (jantar) 

Um Abraços, a todos os "Meteoloucos" e aos "Meteoalertas"


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2009 às 13:11)

Parabens pelo video está muito fixe


----------



## jpmartins (3 Fev 2009 às 14:09)

Bom trabalho, parabéns


----------



## *Dave* (3 Fev 2009 às 20:59)

Muito bom


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2009 às 21:22)

Parabéns pela Magnífica reportagem!! Fotos e vídeos Espectaculares!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2009 às 21:48)

As tipicas edições do meteoalerta, muito boas como de costume


----------



## Brigantia (3 Fev 2009 às 22:36)

Mais um grande produção doas "nossos" amigos do *Meteoalerta *.

Muito bom


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2009 às 20:23)

Como disse anteriormente, foi por muito pouco que não nos encontrámos.

No passado domingo, eu, o Gilmet, o Daniel Vilão, o João Soares e o Henrique, enchemos um carro e fomos dar uma volta. E também andámos pela margem sul, muito pertinho dos nossos colegas do Meteoalerta.

Aliás, algumas das nossas fotografias são semelhantes às que aparece no vídeo deles, mas apanhadas de um outro ângulo. Eles do Cabo Espichel, nós no Castelo de Sesimbra, onde ainda apanhámos uma valente molha, mas em compensação comemos um óptimo lanche. 

Acabámos o dia no Cabo Espichel. Mas já era noite, e já não vimos ninguém do Meteoalerta. Devemo-nos ter cruzado na estrada. 


Ficam algumas fotografias da tarde.














































*

Cabo Espichel ao fim do dia*


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Fev 2009 às 20:30)

Imagens fantásticas, e que bem promovem a beleza desta zona a sul do Tejo, tão perto e tão longe de Lisboa, ao mesmo tempo...


----------

